
Show HN: Deepdesigns.ai – Design a unique face covering with deep learning - deepdesigns
https://deepdesigns.ai/
======
maxilevi
I scrolled for a while and I couldn't find a design that I liked.

In my opinion this would work much better if designs were based on abstract or
post-impressionist art.

~~~
deepdesigns
Hi! Thank you for the suggestion, we considered it but weren't sure people
would want it.

By the way, did you try mutating any of the designs? If you click on a design,
the site generates related designs repeatedly and you can go as deep as you
want. A lot of my favorite designs came from starting on an okay-looking
design and mutating several times until I found something I really liked.

------
deepdesigns
We just launched our store. The concept is simple: guide a deep learning model
to create a one-of-a-kind design.

Any feedback is appreciated :)

